# aire wanted near Evreux/Dreux



## 89364 (May 21, 2005)

Hi all, Catching the Dover/Dunkirk ferry this wednesday morning (4.15).
Looking for an aire near Evreux or Dreux for our first stop, any recommendations?. Our very ' loose 'route is down to Biarritz, over to Monaco the up the east side back to Dunkirk. We have three weeks to do it in,and as this is our first trip abroad its fingers crossed and any thing else i can cross.
John.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Brezolles.

Following the N154 south from Evreux on the good dual carriageway to the roundabout at the junction with the N12
Straight across the rbout into Nonancourt and through to rbout where turn right to Laons (9km) and Brezolles. Bearing right near Laons to Brezolles (9km).

In Brezolles centre go west on the Verneuil sur Avre road and the aire is on the right behind a stone wall immediately after you pass the water on the edge of town.
It's a tight turn which you probably won't make in one.

There's water and dumping. Lift the grate for toilet emptying.
No electricity. Can be noisy from HGVs on the main road.
A good aire though. Nice little town. We use it regularly ourselves.

There's a Shopi for fuel at the eastern end of the town near the D939 which is the route you would take through Chateauneuf-en-Thymerais (fuel also on the Thymerais by-pass) if making for Chartres.

Have a good holiday. Ask if I can help with anything else.


----------



## funnymunny (May 13, 2005)

This site below might help you plan your trip, I find it very useful and you can even download maps to help you find them. Have a good trip we are off a wek Wednesday ourselves down through France to Biaritz then across to Portugal.

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/recherche.php


----------



## 89364 (May 21, 2005)

Thanks for the replies .

Gillian the aire at Brezolles looks fine many thanks.

Funnymoney a very usefull site have put it into favourites.

John,


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

John, it's top of my list here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-4659.html 
Some other useful sites too.


----------

